# timing chain cover oil leak



## Stacey77 (May 10, 2005)

It has been deterimed that my 95 Altima has a pretty severe oil leak coming from around the timing chain cover. This was determined by my father in law climbing under it with a rag and a flashlight. He said when I started the car the side of the cover bubbled up and oil started leaking out. I'm guessing the motor will have to come out to get to it. Any ideas how much something like this will cost to fix? All the garages I've called tell me that they have no idea and don't dare to even ball park it. Please help!


----------



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

Umm buy a small black light that runs off of AA batteries and go to napa autoparts and buy some uv dye for finding leaks. Put it in and start the car, then shine the blacklight on the engine and you'll be able to find exactly where the leak is. Might be able to seal it shut with some jbweld.


----------

